# Triton TRB001 brushes seized



## sebmoc (20 Jan 2019)

Good morning. 

I have just joined your forum in the hope of some advise. I have emailed Triton but no response. I have a TRB001 router which stopped working during door making. Up until now most of my router work has been 'freehand' so to speak but progressed recently to my Triton workcentre. Testing depth of cut for cutters I went to start machine after adjustment and refused to work. I have read posts about it could be the switch, speed controller or brushes. I purchased a new TRA001 but would like to get this TRB001 working as it, as far as I know as I was given it, does not have excessive hours on it. I have looked at the brushes and one of them appears to be frayed on the wiring and both are stuck in place. Enough 'waffle'!

My question is:- How can I remove these brushes for replacement without pulling on them with the risk of making matters worse?

I await any suggestion.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

